# Mönch verstopft



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar Tagen bin ich stolzer besitzer eines Teiches. Er ist nicht mehr der Beste und es muss viel daran gemacht werden. Es befindet sich auch sehr viel Schlamm darin, der Teich musste als komplett abgelassen und entschlammt werden. Das Problem darin besteht jetzt das der Mönch des Teiches total zugesetzt ist und das Wasser nicht mehr ablaufen kann. Hab schon versucht ihn von der anderen Seite wo das Wasser normalerweise aus dem Rohr heraus läuft mit einem langen Baumstamm wieder frei zu bekommen, aber keine Chance.#q

Hat einer von euch villeicht eine Idee?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

zeig doch mal nen paar Bilder ....
vielleicht helfen ja so Rohrreiniger an sonem Stahldraht |kopfkrat
wenn das Schlamm ist vielleicht versuchen freizuspülen von der anderen Seite ... wenn nen Stein o.ä. wird das natürlich nix #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Hallo Splinter und erst mal |welcome: im Anglerboard!

In den Mönch setzt sich gerne ein Wurzelgeflecht rein, was sich "Fuchs" nennt.
Das bekommst du mit einem Stock so nicht raus!

Besser, du baust (oder läßt bauen) dir etwas, was ähnlich wie ein Spaten aussieht, allerdings mit laaaangem Stiel.
Halt eben so lang, wie dein Damm breit ist!

Ich habe mir für meinen Weiher einen solchen "Spaten" zusammengeschweißt und seitdem kann ich das Wurzelgeflecht viel einfacher raus holen...


----------



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Also erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht um die Sach anschaulicher zu machen.
Also der Mönch ist total zu mit Schlamm oder besser gesagt  mit Lehm. Bei Lehm wird da sicherlich nicht viel mit freispülen gehen. Der Damm ist so um die 7m  breit.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



splinter schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht um die Sach anschaulicher zu machen.
> Also der Mönch ist total zu mit Schlamm oder besser gesagt  mit Lehm. Bei Lehm wird da sicherlich nicht viel mit freispülen gehen. Der Damm ist so um die 7m  breit.



Oh ha!|rolleyes

Das sieht mir fast so aus, als wenn da nicht nur Schlamm und Lehm, sondern auch die Staubretter vom Mönch vor liegen!
Was schätzt du, wie tief der Teich in etwa ist?

Ich mich würde an deiner Stelle im Sommer bei warmen Temperaturen mit Badebüx, alten Schuhen an den Füßen, ner Taucherbrille und nem Spaten bewaffnen und mal versuchen von der Teichseite her den Mönch frei zu bekommen...

Das Ablaufrohr vom Mönch hat nen geschätzen Durchmesser von 200mm, oder?

Geh zu nem Schlosser und lass dir ein Stück Blech 180mm x 200mm zuschneiden.
Auf die eine180mm Seite läßt du auf nen Meter 1/2 Zoll oder besser 3/4 Zoll Gewinderohr aufschweißen, die andere Seite läßt du schräg anschleifen.

Dann kannst du mit Gewindemuffen und weiteren Rohrstücken deinen "Spaten" solange verlängern, wie du es eben brauchst!

Auf das letzte Gewinderohr dann wieder vom ollen Schlosser ein *T*-förmiges Stück Rohr aufschweißen lassen und schon hast du was Optimales um das Ablaufrohr freistochern zu können.


Ich hoffe, du hast meine Ausführung gerafft, ansonsten frag halt nochmal!:m


Werde die Tage mal Fotos von meinem Rohrreinigungsgerät|rolleyes
machen, dann kannst du dir das wahrscheinlich besser vorstellen!


----------



## Syntac (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

schaut schon etwas älter aus die Anlage - was ist das für ein Rohr? Ton? unter Umständen ist es durch die Wurzeln der darüber stehende Büsche / Bäume zusammen gebrochen. Wie weit kommst Du denn mit dem Baumstamm rein?


----------



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das sieht mir fast so aus, als wenn da nicht nur Schlamm und Lehm, sondern auch die Staubretter vom Mönch vor liegen!
> Was schätzt du, wie tief der Teich in etwa ist?


 
Ja glaube auch das da noch die Staubretter vom Mönch vor liegen. Also ich komm mit einem Stock so un die 1,5m in den Mönch hinein, dann stoße ich auf Wiederstand, möglicherweise eins der Staubretter. Es sind aber auch noch ein paar Bretter in den Führungsschienen ca. 200mm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche beginnt das erste Brett. Das Ablaufrohr vom Mönch hat eher nen Durchmesser von 300mm.


----------



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



Syntac schrieb:


> schaut schon etwas älter aus die Anlage - was ist das für ein Rohr? Ton? unter Umständen ist es durch die Wurzeln der darüber stehende Büsche / Bäume zusammen gebrochen. Wie weit kommst Du denn mit dem Baumstamm rein?


 

Ja es ist ein Ton Rohr, ich komme eigentlich ziemlich weit hinein, fast bis zum Mönch, aber ca. 0,5m davor stoße ich auf Wiederstand. Möglicherweise sind es Wurzeln oder Lehm.
Denn der Baumstamm ist nach dem rausziehen ziemlich schlammisch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



splinter schrieb:


> Ja glaube auch das da noch die Staubretter vom Mönch vor liegen. Also ich komm mit einem Stock so un die 1,5m in den Mönch hinein, dann stoße ich auf Wiederstand, möglicherweise eins der Staubretter. Es sind aber auch noch ein paar Bretter in den Führungsschienen ca. 200mm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche beginnt das erste Brett. Das Ablaufrohr vom Mönch hat eher nen Durchmesser von 300mm.



Mess mal den Durchmesser vom Ablaufrohr!
Dann kannst darauf hin den "Spaten" bauen.

Du solltest halt irgendwie versuchen, das Rohr bis zum Mönch frei zu bekommen. Dann ablassen und erst danach hast du Gewissheit was mit dem Mönch genau los ist..
Wenn sich im Rohr ein Brett verkeilt hat, kannst du auch probieren es mit einem Haken (umgebogenes Eisen) das Brett so zu drehen, dass es sich rausziehen läßt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



splinter schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein Ton Rohr, ich komme eigentlich ziemlich weit hinein, fast bis zum Mönch, aber ca. 0,5m davor stoße ich auf Wiederstand. Möglicherweise sind es Wurzeln oder Lehm.
> Denn der Baumstamm ist nach dem rausziehen ziemlich schlammisch.




Wie jetzt?

1,5m oder 0,5m???|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Bei so einem ähnlichem Problem hat mir eine "Große Spirale" weitergeholfen, zumindest soweit das ich den Teich ablassen und das Problem angehen konnte. Kannst Du dir bei nem Klempner leihen, brauchst aber zwei Mann zur Bedienung: Einer kurbelt, der andere führt das Ding.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> 1,5m oder 0,5m???|kopfkrat


 
Also nochmal wenn ich in den Mönch oben im Teich mit einem Stock herumstocher komm ich so um die 1,5m in den Mönch hinein. Also ist der Teich quasi schonmal 1,5m tief, 
natürlich nur wenn der Schlamm nicht wäre. Wenn ich jetzt von der anderen seite den Baumstamm in das rohr hinein schiebe komme ich fast bis zum Mönch (also wo das rohr am Mönch anschließt), aber ca. 0,5m davor stoße ich auf Wiederstand.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

bei mir gings auch mit ner spirale


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



splinter schrieb:


> Also nochmal wenn ich in den Mönch oben im Teich mit einem Stock herumstocher komm ich so um die 1,5m in den Mönch hinein. Also ist der Teich quasi schonmal 1,5m tief,
> natürlich nur wenn der Schlamm nicht wäre. Wenn ich jetzt von der anderen seite den Baumstamm in das rohr hinein schiebe komme ich fast bis zum Mönch (also wo das rohr am Mönch anschließt), aber ca. 0,5m davor stoße ich auf Wiederstand.





Ah, jetzt ja!|supergri

So meintest du...|rolleyes

Durch deinen Mönch geht ja laut Bild scheinbar gar nix mehr durch, bis auf das bissel Getröpfel was zu sehen ist, oder?

Also schätze ich, dass eines der Staubretter im unteren Bereich gebrochen ist und sich dann im Rohr verkeilt hat!
Anschließend haben sich dann Äste, Laub und Schlammbes dabeigesellt und so einen Propf verursacht.
Deshalb solltest du halt probieren komplett durchzustoßen.
Wenn dann ein Durchfluß möglich ist, kannst du dir den  Wasserdruck zu Nutze machen, dass er dir das Rohr wenigstens teilweise freispült...
Wenn dann der Wasserpegel im Teich gesunken ist, kannst du ins Wasser rein und nachgucken bzw. fühlen was mit dem Mönch los ist.

Deshalb Taucherbrille und Schuhe!
Man weiß nie, was für Überraschungen am Grund so alles lauern!


----------



## splinter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja!|supergri
> 
> So meintest du...|rolleyes
> 
> Durch deinen Mönch geht ja laut Bild scheinbar gar nix mehr durch, bis auf das bissel Getröpfel was zu sehen ist, oder?


 

Ja richtig erkannt.#6

Durch den Mönch geht nix mehr durch nur das bissel Getröpfel. Ich wärs morgen nochma probieren ob ich den Mönch edlich ma irgendwie frei bekomme. Meld mich dann wieder.

Danke erstmal für eure bemühungen.:m


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Moin splitter

Ich sehe auch die von Dirk vorgeschlagene Methode mit dem Eigenbauspaten als beste Variante für deinen Fall - nur solltest du keinesfalls bei dem hohen Wasserstand ins Wasser gehen und auf der Teichseite rumstochern - das ist ein mächtiger Sog wenn plötzlich das Wasser läuft und wenn du da festgesaugt wirst wars das !!!

#h


----------



## maredo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Hallo Splinter,
wie schon ausgeführt wurde, hast du nur eine Chance, wenn du den Pfropfen durchstoßen kannst. Wenn dies mit Hilfe von Eisenstangen und eventuellem Einsatz eines Vorschlaghammers nicht gelingen sollte, kannst du ja mal  über einen Erdbohrer nachdenken. Werden in allen größeren Baumärkten verliehen. Ob damit anstatt horizontal auch vertikal gearbeitet werden kann mußt du halt vor Ort erfragen.

maredo


----------



## charly151 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Wenn du gute Beziehungen zur Freiwilligen Feuerwehr hast,
würde ich versuchen das Ding freizupülen mit einer Feuerwehrspritze.
Zunächst mal auf der Ablaufseite vom Mönch anfangen
und dann mal sehen was passiert.
Aber Vorsicht wenn die unteren Staubretter im Eimer sind
könnte der Teich leerlaufen.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## splinter (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Heyho

Hab mal rum gefragt und ein Bekannter von mir hat noch ne Benzin Wasserpumpe. Werde damit erstmal den Teich leer pumpen und werde dann mal versuchen den Schlamm aus dem Mönch zu "schaufeln". Hab auch bei der Feuererwehr gefragt die ham direkt Schlammpumpen. Die würden mir denn Schlamm auch aus dem Teich heraus pumpen, nur muss dafür erstaml der Mönch wieder frei sein.


----------



## splinter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Ahoi-hoi

Endlich ist es vollbracht der Mönch ist wieder frei. Wir mussten den ganzen Teich leer pumpen und haben dann den Möch ausgeschaufelt und siehe da, der Mönch wurde absichtlich zugemacht, keine ahnung wieso. Anscheinend is dem zu viel Wasser weggelaufen. So weit so gut jetzt ist aber erstmal der ganze Schlamm sichtbar geworden, über einen Meter Schlamm im ganzen Teich.


----------



## Syntac (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Oha, das ist schon wirklich eine gewaltige Menge...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Da hilft nur Entlanden !


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Na dann mal viel Spass beim entschlammen |rolleyes


----------



## splinter (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

numei, hab ja genug Zeit. Ich werde erstma sehen wie sich das Schlammproblem weiter entwickelt. Durch den Mönch geht nähmlich auch einiges durch und wenn es dann mal richtig regnet und viel Wasser kommt zieht das bestimmt n bissel Schlamm mit. 

Oh man der Besitzer des darunter liegenden Teiches wird sich freuen. |supergri


----------



## Syntac (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

Da pass mal lieber auf, nicht dass Du dann seinen Weiher auch mit entlanden darfst...


----------



## splinter (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



Syntac schrieb:


> Da pass mal lieber auf, nicht dass Du dann seinen Weiher auch mit entlanden darfst...


 
Das weiß ich doch, obwohl sein Teich eigentlich ziemlich groß ist. Wir werden mal sehen das wir den Schlamm irgendwie auf die darunterligende wiese leiten können.


----------



## flexxxone (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

lad Dir 'n paar schicke Mädels ein |bigeyes
stell nen Pommes Stand auf |rolleyes
und verlang Eintritt :vik:

danach kannste die Jungs von der Feuerwehr dafür bezahlen, dass sie Dir den Mist gleich komplett ausbaggern :m

ansonsten viel Spaß und vor allem Ausdauer 
flexxx


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*



splinter schrieb:


> numei, hab ja genug Zeit. Ich werde erstma sehen wie sich das Schlammproblem weiter entwickelt. Durch den Mönch geht nähmlich auch einiges durch und wenn es dann mal richtig regnet und viel Wasser kommt zieht das bestimmt n bissel Schlamm mit.
> 
> Oh man der Besitzer des darunter liegenden Teiches wird sich freuen. |supergri


 
Oh ja - der freut sich ein Loch in den Bauch!:vik: Theoretisch würde ich Dir dazu raten, mit ner guten Pumpe den Schlamm "wegzuspritzen"... Brauchst aber einen zusätzlichen Mann der den Auslauf freistochert...

Praktisch ist das natürlich verboten und wenn man so etwas trotzdem macht - NUR im Frühjahr oder Spätherbst bei sehr hohem Wasserstand. Würd Dir ne Menge Arbeit sparen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## lausi97 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mönch verstopft*

OhOh Stefan,
hab das früher auch gemacht mit dem ausspritzen,bis mir ein freundlicher Kripobeamter beim Saubermachen auf die Schulter tippte und mir ne Anzeige wegen Gewässerverunreinigung aufs Auge drückte.Nen 1000er hats gekostet.Wenn er allerdings den Schlamm auf die Wiese pumpt,mit erlaubnis des Besitzers natürlich,wird er wohl keine Probleme haben.

Gruß
Lausi


----------

